
Why Joy Division? Henry Rollins examines Jon Savage’s oral history of the band - petethomas
https://www.latimes.com/books/la-ca-jc-jon-savage-joy-division-henry-rollins-20190420-story.html
======
roryrjb
In the same way that George Martin used his experience and expertise in the
studio with the The Beatles, Martin Hannett used his studio craftsmanship to
shape the sound of Joy Division. As the article states, without his (and
others) input they may not have been what they were. Having listened to their
albums (an actual perfect discography), their demos, outtakes and other
rarities, I think this definitely rings true. My first exposure to their
history was the film 24 Hour Party People, which I think actually does justice
to them and the scene that they were a part of.

~~~
wiz21c
The "Control" movie is nice too (at least from the point of view of someone
who likes JD without being the biggest fan)

------
HyperTalk2
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVlNfo1tgXM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVlNfo1tgXM)

------
anm89
As someone who likes a lot of punk and some hardcore, I will never understand
the appeal of Henry Rollins. Overrated musician, overrated human being.

~~~
joekrill
Wow. I mean, I like a lot of punk and hardcore, too. I was never a _huge_
Rollins fan in that I idolized the guy or anyhing, but I was never NOT a fan.
I mean how can you not respect the guy? Black Flag is iconic. Rollins himself,
as far as I'm aware, is a stand-up guy, true to himself, no bullshit dude.
What, exactly, is overrated about him?

~~~
anm89
I guess I'll qualify that and say I don't think Black Flag is a bad band I've
just never heard anything from them that I really loved either and that's in a
genre I'd say I'm pretty predisposed to liking.

But really he just comes off as one of the smuggest people to me which I find
to be a really obnoxious trait. Like every interview with him feels like he
has to go out of the way to make the interviewer feel like his time is being
wasted when in reality he seems to like being interviewed as he spends a lot
of time in front of cameras.

To each their own. I certainly don't fault anyone else for liking him or Black
Flag and there's certainly a lot worse music out there but he just always
rubbed me the wrong way.

